# Divinci Code/Angels and Demons



## []V[]ACE (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm wondering if anybody would reccomend this book(s).

I saw it when my friend was reading it one day. So I naturally want to read it as well.

So... is it worth buying and reading?


----------



## lisajane (Mar 2, 2005)

No. I don't recommend either.


----------



## blademasterzzz (Mar 2, 2005)

Honestly, it's just american publishing junk. And despite his assertion about researching his places, he makes gaping errors. 


It IS quite fun to read, however.


----------



## Londongrey (Mar 3, 2005)

I would only recommend this book if you appreciate the message it portrays.  I personally have a dislike of religious institutions and found many of the connections made within the book interesting books to look into and study further.

This book felt almost like an introduction to a novel, like a first draft with promise that doesn't quite deliver.  You do tend to work out the plot before it is exposed, something very irritating leading to an anti-climax.  I haven't read any other of Dan Browns books because The Da Vinci Code was a bit of a turn-off.  I know Paris very well having lived there so at quite a few points I was thinking 'What the hell!!!'.

If you want some light reading that perhaps leads to you researching yourself into many of the links then I recommend it.  If you are looking for entertainment and fulfillment then don't read it.


----------



## Saponification (Mar 9, 2005)

Terrible.

Worth buying? No way.

Worth reading? Sure.

They're the worst books you'll ever finish.


----------



## Kajarow (Mar 9, 2005)

Agreed.

It was a big disappointment when I read The Divinci Code. I expected better.


----------



## relishdress (Apr 8, 2005)

The DaVinci Code does not live up to the hype. It was interesting towards the middle, but it took 200 pages to get interesting and only lasted maybe 35.


----------



## Saponification (Apr 8, 2005)

It's masochistic reading.


----------



## badwriter1000 (Apr 13, 2005)

Do what I did.

Take your brain, disconnect it, and read. You will enjoy both books. 

I found both fun to read. I think because the Da Vinci Code has become so popular. People put waaaaaaaaay too much weight into what the book says. 

Angels and Demons was  very visual and a great yarn. It actually is a good read for right now with the Conclave about to begin for a new pope. The book takes place just after the death of a pope. 

Both are works of fiction and again, a fun read. 

Buy em' or borrow em'. I have all four of his books and while I would not call him one of my favorites. He is good.


----------



## Novicewriter (Apr 13, 2005)

Personally i've never read both nor have the desire to....after all they are works of FICTION.... sure he's taken something that is real and well, "jazzed" it up so to speak.   Just my opinion though.

NW


----------



## bittersweet_breeze (May 6, 2005)

relishdress said:
			
		

> The DaVinci Code does not live up to the hype. It was interesting towards the middle, but it took 200 pages to get interesting and only lasted maybe 35.



I agree totally.  Something to say 'yeah I've read' to other people but not something that I particularly enjoyed.  I didn't think it was that well written to be honest, so I never even attempted Angels and Demons.


----------



## Akumu (May 9, 2005)

badwriter1000 said:
			
		

> Take your brain, disconnect it, and read. You will enjoy both books.



Exactly what I was about to say. You beat me to it  .

I think it's a fun read, perfect for a sunday when you have a hangover from the party from the day before and can't think straight enough to read anything smarter. You'll read it in one day, trust me. Angels and Demons suck a lot, but The DaVinci Code is real fun. I think that every once in a while you need to read a book like this one or Harry Potter to empty your brain.


----------



## blademasterzzz (May 9, 2005)

He has this stupid, constant formula in all his books (The ones that I have read, anyway), where, very predictably, the one ending up the bad guy was the one he wants you to least suspect.


----------



## kinetickyle (May 9, 2005)

I started reading Angels & Demons before this semester started, but I didn't finish it.  Maybe I will now that the semester's over.  I thought it was pretty good (I got to the middle), if a little brainless.  After The Da Vinci Code came out, everyone was making Dan Brown out to be some kind of wunderkind, but I think he's on about the same level with Clive Cussler (whom I enjoy a great deal, btw).  Both of their work is entertaining, but it won't alter your life in any positive way.


----------



## sammisan (May 9, 2005)

For all of you who panned Da Vinci and didn't even read Angels, I have this to say, Angels and Demons is the first in the series...you should have read it first.  Da Vinci is most definitely a sequel that is better if you are already acquainted with Robert Langdon from Angels.  And of course there are research holes; there always are, especially when dealing with topics as complex as the Catholic Church and the history of ancient secret societies...by their very nature, such organizations are difficult to research and so allow room for error.  They are still great books.

Now are either of the books the life changing works of brilliance they are touted to be?  No.  Are they great fiction that's great fun to read?  Absolutely.  So yes, []V[]ACE, read them.  They an escapist reader's blast that, despite their size, move quickly and have some very interesting views on a number of controversial topics.  If you like Tom Clancy, Clive Cussler, or other such authors, you'll like these as well.


----------



## Saponification (May 10, 2005)

He's such a deep character, that Robert Langdon. Like a puddle.


----------



## semtecks (May 11, 2005)

I started to read this book. i wouldn't paticularly recommend it. The plot is simply there to stick information down your throat: A man died, to solve the murder we must talk about obscure thousand year old--unproven--conspiracies, blah blah blah. if your interested in the templars and the illuminati etc you'd be better off going to the library and researching them.


----------



## Saponification (May 11, 2005)

It's like Brown took quality writing, bent it over a desk and rammed it up the arse until it bled.


----------



## kinetickyle (May 12, 2005)

Saponification said:
			
		

> It's like Brown took quality writing, bent it over a desk and rammed it up the arse until it bled.



OUCH!  

I kind of agree with you, though.  I started reading Angels & Demons well after the hype about The Da Vinci Code was in full bloom.  I was expecting something groundbreaking and cerebral and instead I get the same trite storyline involving an incredibly beautiful scientist (complete with a description of her breasts).  Now don't get me wrong; I enjoy reading trash as much as the next man (as evidenced by my extensive Clive Cussler collection), but I was expecting something loftier than a rehash of Ian Flemingisms.  I found the book (what I have read of it) to be quite enjoyable, but in the same way that I find bad action films enjoyable.  I do have to compliment Dan Brown on his ability to describe the setting, though.


----------



## semtecks (May 12, 2005)

Yeah, Dan Browns the literary version of Jean Claude Van Dam.


----------



## Saponification (May 13, 2005)

Haha, these descriptions of Brown's writing are getting better and better. Or worse and worse, as the case may be.


----------



## kinetickyle (May 13, 2005)

Hey now, don't discount Dan Brown entirely.  He's a great source of inspiration to me.  After all, if he can write a book that becomes a national sensation in this illiterate country, so can I.


----------



## Scarlett (May 14, 2005)

While they're not my favourites by a long shot, they're interesting. Both far-fetched and sensational, but that's what makes a good action/adventure type novel I suppose.


----------



## blademasterzzz (May 16, 2005)

> He's a great source of inspiration to me. After all, if he can write a book that becomes a national sensation in this illiterate country, so can I.




Paolini is the same for me. If he can make a rip-off off LoTR and sell a million copies...


----------



## XandrilZaax (May 16, 2005)

blademasterzzz said:
			
		

> > He's a great source of inspiration to me. After all, if he can write a book that becomes a national sensation in this illiterate country, so can I.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isnt that the truth. I suppose the inspiration is a good thing, provided those who are inspired turn out better stuff than those who inspired them. The last thing we need is another writer with a Christopher Paolini-esque writing style... :roll:


----------

